
Linux Distros: When It Absolutely, Positively Has to Be Secure - Harishseo
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/73061.html
======
corbet
The author thinks that SELinux is a distribution - it's not, it's a technology
that can be enabled by any distribution. That pretty much blows the
credibility of the whole thing as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
sj4nz
The end of the article does mention this:

> SELinux is not its own distribution. It is a subsystem of plain-vanilla
> Linux. SELinux is included in all kinds of Linux distributions, including
> Red Hat Enterprise Linux, he said.

------
bifrost
They apparently didn't fact check or properly research this article because
its got some things that are blatantly wrong...

This article is also fairly old, any idea why it was posted?

